# Prelude and Fugue for Harpsichord



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

i took a crack at this whole fugue thing. not sure if i got it right. the prelude is actually longer than the fugue haha. i did this going off of the very little pre-19th century stuff i have heard recently.

in fact this is really just something i did while bored, for fun. i am composing my "serious" stuff by hand using my piano that i recently acquired.

the fugue starts at 2:03


__
https://soundcloud.com/dzc4627%2Fprelude-and-fugue-for-harpsichord

thanks for listening!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

well i thought it was good...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

This place can either provide a ton of feedback or none at all. It's a bit of a crapshoot as to whether you'll get much attention or not.

My basic feeling about this piece is that it's rather disjointed and cluttered, this is exacerbated by the rigidity of the sequencing, which could very easily be fixed by making use of a dynamic tempo track. The material itself sounds fine, although for my personal taste the rhythms are a bit too simplistic and repetitive. Obviously this form is not within my realm of expertise, but I have heard my fair share of preludes and fugues, and I don't hear the kind of thematic unity here that is normally present in such pieces. I don't think it's bad by any means, but it could do with a little fine detail work for sure.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

thanks crudblud! this type of thing is not really my forte either. i actually started listening to classical with the 20th century, which i fluenced my composition, and so i never started from the roots.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The 20th century was my way in as well, and it is the period that has produced most of my favourite works in music. I can enjoy older music perfectly well, but much of it seems so stilted and straight-jacketed by comparison, at least in its surface elements.

On a note more relevant to your situation here: don't be encouraged by a wealth or disheartened by a lack of comments on your pieces, real validation can only be given to you by you through doing work you believe in. Composing is by and large a thankless task unless you happen to be counted among the lucky few who find their way into the public consciousness or a subset of it, no matter how small, and for the vast majority of us the will to carry on with our work must come from love and passion, both for it and for music itself. Keep it up and do your best, it's better than worrying about what other people think, or if they even think at all, but I am also a hypocrite on that point, so take this advice for what you will.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

yeah the oldies can be like that. but after listening to lots of my current favorite composer, schnittke, i have come to appreciate the music on a new level. it comes from a time where all that was expected was that good ol' c major to g major (obviously many more but this seems to be the most common one, as heard in mozart's popular Eine Kleine Nachtmusik), and so the way those chords could be used led to cool things with complex counterpoint like fugues, etc. it also has a certain lighthearted charm, even the pieces in a minor key never sound sad. all in all it is the music the uneducated crowd most associates with "classical" and there is a reason for it, it pleases with a very genuine and satisfying way...which i do not consider a bad thing; a bit boring at times, but a good boring i'd say, at times.

and of course crudblud, i will try to not rely on the opinion of others as much. thank you for the kind words! though, this is a pain i will begin to know all too well, as i have abandoned sibelius when it comes to working on my "serious" composition projects. i have a new setup by a piano i recently got, with many of my favorite scores, manuscript paper, and the good old fashioned pencil. the lack of playback will be a good disciplinary track for me, and i will not write my music for midi but rather what would be an actual performer (you, of course, being well educated in playback stuff, would know how some things don't quite come out as they would from an actual performer...unless you have the incredibly expensive midi which i cannot afford...).


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

dzc4627 said:


> i took a crack at this whole fugue thing. not sure if i got it right. the prelude is actually longer than the fugue haha. i did this going off of the very little pre-19th century stuff i have heard recently.
> 
> in fact this is really just something i did while bored, for fun. i am composing my "serious" stuff by hand using my piano that i recently acquired.
> 
> ...


that old link stopped working 

__
https://soundcloud.com/dzc4627%2Fprelude-and-fugue


----------

